# How would squatting help me for football?



## bulldogs (Dec 10, 2010)

i play running back and i have heard squatting is a good workout for this position, i've never squatted so im not sure, what would this improve?


----------



## MDR (Dec 10, 2010)

bulldogs said:


> i play running back and i have heard squatting is a good workout for this position, i've never squatted so im not sure, what would this improve?



Best exercise for overall leg strength.  Crucial for success at running back.


----------



## bulldogs (Dec 10, 2010)

ok thanks alot, what about bench pressing, how would that help?


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Running backs are probably the quickest, fastest, strongest athletes on earth! Squats with proper conditioning will give you increased speed, agility, strength, and size. 

Squats, bench press, deadlifts, and cleans are a must. The bigger you are the tougher it will be to bring you down.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 10, 2010)

Squatting requires you to use your leg muscles to produce force against the ground - the same thing is required when you run.

Your ability to run fast is based on your body's ability to push against the ground and develop that force quickly.  The more force with which you can push against the ground, the faster you will be able to run.


----------



## biomech (Dec 10, 2010)

Great exercise for almost anyone, definitely for your purposes as well.  However, please do your own research in addition to having someone show you how to do them properly.  It would suck to injure yourself and well, it would just be counter productive.


----------



## tomjone20 (Dec 11, 2010)

Squats are critical for lower body strength.  You want to keep your legs pumping and drag people -- squats will help you do that.  Bench press is not as important; however, for overall strength and conditioning, you should work your upper and lower body equally.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 12, 2010)

It's only the best exercise on the planet.  No big deal.


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 12, 2010)

*Squatting*

You need strong glutes for powerfully pushing off and running...It makes sense the stronger and the more power you have, the faster you will be and the stronger you will be in a crunch up.


----------



## bulldogs (Dec 12, 2010)

do lunges help increase speed as well?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 12, 2010)

bulldogs said:


> do lunges help increase speed as well?



Quick answer, yes.


----------



## jstarcarr (Dec 19, 2010)

do weighted jumping squats were you do a normal squat but then power right through and jump up about 10cms, this is what Olympic sprinters do too improve speed. practice with hardly any weight at first.


----------

